# New Water Service Under Slab<the suck>



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Was wondering if you guys have had luck/recommendations for connecting & pulling poly. The problem comes in when it's under a 12ft run of very nicely finished slab.

The service is less then 12 years old, 1" poly, sleeved in what I am guessing is 2" corrugated the length of the slab. I just don't see this going easy. I am hoping some of you guys more used to dealing with slabs can offer some help. 

I don't really come across them to much, and if we are bringing a service under the footer' or on a slab it's going to be sleeved in 4" min. So once it's exposed outside, you can just tie on with a f.coupling and stand a damn good chance of getting it outside no worries.

Thanks for any idea's. Or point and laugh


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Should slide right out. Attach your new pipe to the old and pull it through as you pull the old one out. 12' not that far anyway to shove 1" pex through 2" pipe. I dont think you will have a problem.Goodluck


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds ez, most of the time its not sleeved.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Guyz. Makes me feel better hearing that~ I was starting to worry about those wonderful 12x12 tiles I crossed on the way back to her utility room. Lol

Ford Coupling good to tie in and pull with ? Or you have any better suggestions? 

Thanks Again


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Duck tape


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

If it were an empty "chase" or sleeve this is what to do. Get a roll of nylon gradeline, or string. Push the end of the string down into the chase leaving lots of slack. Then take your shop vac and insert the nozzle in the other end of the chase and wrap it good with good ole duct tape. Turn vacuum on and it will suck the string all the way through the chase. Then when you remove the vac nozzle you can tie the string to whatever you are pulling. Try it sometime. Great for pulling wire.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*plastic*

a ping pong ball works great with the string. i tape a fish tape to the pipe when i pull it out. breid..........:gun_bandana:


----------

